# Women's Junghaus or Nomos in 33mm or 35mm?



## EmSoderstrom (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi guys!

(Cross post from general as I'm trying to close a deal on a watch exchange - apologies!)

So after much deliberation and finding my way across from /r/watches I've been advised to post over here... essentially I've gone from nearly pulling the trigger on a crappy DW knockoff to deciding between a hand wound Max Bill 34mm or a Nomos Orion in either 33mm or 35mm.

I have a 6.65" wrist with 2.4" flat surface (not sure if I measured correctly) see attachments for cutouts on my wrist (the watch included is approximately 44mm including the lugs)... the entire watch cutout is the Nomos 33mm dimensions plus lugs.

I'd say I'm average to large in the wrist department for a lady but then again I'm also 5'9" so not small in height by any means. 

I'm thinking most about sizing at the moment as I really want this to be a classic watch that I can wear for all occasions but mostly everyday wear.

I do have a feeling that the 35mm size breaches the large to oversize limit for a women's watch (I really don't want to fall into the oversize watch fad) but I'll go with whatever you guys consider the best fit for my wrist!

Money isn't a consideration between the two as I'm purchasing the piece in memory of two very important people from my childhood.

They're both beautiful examples of Bauhaus design and I'm having trouble deciding between the two, I'm siding to the Nomos 35mm due to the in house movement and general aesthetic of the watch... please advise!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Get a Nomos Tetra, should fit your wrist like it fits my wife's wrist which is a tad smaller than yours.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

I think all three of those would fit fine. The Max Bill has small lugs with a 34mm case and only 37mm lugs. The Nomos 33mm would also fit fine, although I can't find the lug-to-lug measurement. The Nomos 35mm would probably be fine as well, because this has lugs that are curved back to approximate the curvature of your wrist. The lugs on a 38mm watch are probably going to overhang the sides of your wrist, an appearance that I find regrettable. All JMO. Is there a dealer near you so you can try these on? And after you buy one, _please _come back and post a photo.


----------



## EmSoderstrom (Jul 29, 2017)

So I was sent a picture of a ladies 35mm Nomos Orion on a 6.52" wrist and it looks massive! Surely with my wrist being .2mm larger it wouldn't look too dissimilar unless she has a particularly round wrist? It looks like the lugs are slightly over hanging too but so might be wrong.

I've made a few offers for the 33mm Nomos Orion Weiss! I just love the clean lines and sapphire back exposing the alpha movement.

Feel free to weigh in with my opionions, I'll include the image for reference ! I also wanted to say thanks to you both for sharing pictures and your opinions - they're well valued!

I'll be sure to send a picture when it finally arrives... what do you think strap wise? I'm eyeing up the suede grey strap in medium (loose fit) or maybe a horween veg tan Zulu?

Em


----------



## pandy4 (Oct 2, 2017)

The 33mm Orion weiss is beautiful... I've had my eye on them as well, but they're way out of my price range. I personally prefer the nomos, as I'm not a huge fan of the rounded crystal on the junghans


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

Go maxbill, I think Nomos is overpriced, and I am not really impressed by their quality. I bought a 35 Orion for my dad for his 60th birthday, and it arrives with a big deep scratch on the side. I sent it back and they have it polished off. After 6 months wearing it, the watch goes 20s faster a day. Not really reliable.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

jupiterfang said:


> Go maxbill, I think Nomos is overpriced, and I am not really impressed by their quality. I bought a 35 Orion for my dad for his 60th birthday, and it arrives with a big deep scratch on the side. I sent it back and they have it polished off. After 6 months wearing it, the watch goes 20s faster a day. Not really reliable.


Individual case. Reading all recs on our German Watches Forum you'll get another picture.

My wife's Goldelse is working flawlessly and fit & finish is excellent.


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Damn my wrist is only 4.5 inches ...i can never wear larger beautiful pieces...33 mm is the tops ....


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 16, 2016)

DanishGirl said:


> Damn my wrist is only 4.5 inches ...i can never wear larger beautiful pieces...33 mm is the tops ....


You're not alone but I find a lot of nice ladies watches time to time and there's always vintage-styled watches for sale.

Typically, it's less about over-sized watches looking awkward but I hate the sense if the watch is sliding around on my wrist or getting scuffed.


----------

